# Rabbitry Names??



## mistyjr (Dec 10, 2009)

What would be a good Rabbitry name?? Any body can help me. 

Thanks to all


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 11, 2009)

Dutch Delight Rabbitry 

Or, Double Dutch Rabbitry (if you plan on doing two colours  )


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

That is good


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 11, 2009)

Double Dutch Rabbitry is already a registered rabbitry, so that one can't be used unless you're not planning on registering with ARBA.  

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

We will someday.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 11, 2009)

You might find it helpful to look through the Rabbitries section on www.arba.net so that you can see which names are already registered.  That way you won't pick out a name only to find out you won't be able to register with it, because it's already in use.  

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Emily, I will have a look at that website. Thanks so much.


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

Emily, Where ya look for the names??


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Dec 11, 2009)

http://www.arba.net/Rabbitries.htm It was updated yesterday=)


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Crystal


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Dec 12, 2009)

How 'bout Dutch Treat?

Or, if you're thinking ofgetting into otherbreeds in the future, how about something with Windmill or Tulip in the name (y'know Dutch references without actuallyusing the word Dutch? )

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks Rue, That is great names also


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 12, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> You might find it helpful to look through the Rabbitries section on http://www.arba.net so that you can see which names are already registered.  That way you won't pick out a name only to find out you won't be able to register with it, because it's already in use.
> 
> Emily


Very cool, Emily... I didn't even think of that  My apologies to the Double Dutch Rabbitry!

What about "Wooden Shoes Warren"?
:biggrin2:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 12, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You might find it helpful to look through the Rabbitries section on http://www.arba.net so that you can see which names are already registered.  That way you won't pick out a name only to find out you won't be able to register with it, because it's already in use.
> ...



No problem. And the only reason why I caught that was because Double Dutch Rabbitry is in Washington and I know the owner. lol. 

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 14, 2009)

What you think about the name... 
" The Rohrer's Dutch Rabbitry"??


----------



## wooly_queen (Dec 16, 2009)

What about just Rohrer's Rabbitry? Its simple and right to the point. Just make sure that somebody didn't already register it with that same name. lol


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 16, 2009)

i already looked... plus theres not a lot of Rohrer's out there


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 17, 2009)

I have already picked a name,,, Its called Dutch Tulips Rabbitry.. What ya think?


----------

